# Отзывы о нейрохирургах в Москве



## Александр Новый (20 Мар 2019)

Здравствуйте,хотел бы услышать отзывы людей, о нейрохирургах, центрах, больницах и т.д. в Москве, где  вы консультировались и  в последующем вас оперировали(желательно по поводу грыж) и как сейчас ваше самочувствие.


----------



## olenkasolo (21 Мар 2019)

@Александр Новый, Подмосковье, подольский военный госпиталь. Хирург Круглов И.А. Здесь есть в темах мой отзыв.


----------



## Baschirina (27 Мар 2019)

С5-С6 передняя дискэктомия с Кейджем, август 2016, больница им. Боткина, зав нейрохирургии 29Б, Горожанин Александр Вадимович.


----------



## Александр Новый (27 Мар 2019)

@Baschirina, и как сейчас ваше самочувствие? кейдж если я не ошибаюсь, это когда шурупы вставляют?


----------



## Baschirina (27 Мар 2019)

Александр Новый написал(а):


> И как сейчас ваше самочувствие?


Самочувствие отличное ! Абсолютно здорова. В феврале родила дочку . Шурупы вставляют.

Моя тема здесь


----------



## NataEvt (30 Апр 2019)

Могу порекомендовать детского нейрохирурга- Зиненко дмитрия Юрьевича, завотделением нейрохирургии в НИКИ Вельтищева. Прекрасный врач, единственный кто взялся оперировать моего ребенка. Подавали заявку через соцпроект Здоров Я. Они помогают попасть в федеральные клиники. И спасибо огромное за прекрасный результат и вообще- за подаренный шанс!


----------

